# hydrolic cylinder leak.



## bolens (Jun 19, 2013)

Anyone have any advice for a newbie? I just purchased a h14 and need to fix a leaky cylinder. It is leaking where the ram goes in and out. Thanks in advanced.


----------



## wilberj (Aug 31, 2009)

Pull it out and take it apart most car parts stors will have the seals take the seal with you to the store so they know what to look for.


----------



## bolens (Jun 19, 2013)

Ok thanks for the advice. I will give it a try.


----------

